# Tarantulas and Heat Mats:  A success Story



## matt82 (Jan 15, 2012)

How often do we see it said that heat mats are bad news in the T keeping hobby?  A lot.  Are there a lot of good reasons for this?  Yes, probably too many.  
Next question is, do you as a keeper think there is a way to use heat mats effectively to provide heat for your Ts in circumstances where supplementary heat is required?  I do.

I know oil filled heaters are great (used them before to provide ambient temps in a room full of boas, and initially to heat my T enclosures!)  But after sizeable electricity bills, I needed a cheaper method that was still effective.  I found one that was over 95% cheaper... 

I maintain my entire collection at present in a 5 foot wooden vivarium, lined with polystyrene on all sides (ALL sides, floor and ceiling too), with a thermostatically-controlled 4 foot heat mat  

This setup is 110% proof that used correctly, heat mats *can* provide ambient temps in an enclosed space (such as the vivarium I mentioned).  

Still not convinced?  Here is how I will break it down...  
-The 4 foot heat mat is mounted on the back wall of the vivarium after the entire inside has been lined with polystyrene.  
-The probe of the dimmer-proportional thermostat sits in the centre of the mat (slightly stepped away from the actual mat).  
-The ambient temperature right by the mat = 90 F (perfect for some of my mantids) , move 18 inches forward to the front of the vivarium, the ambient temps are a steady 70 F.  temp immediately outside the viv, at times = mid to low 60's.  That is proof of a heat mat providing a gradient to me.  

This means that with that gradient (yes I said gradient when referring to heat mat heat!)  I can find a happy medium for all my inverts, in one overall housing (the wooden viv) 

Now I know that a heat mat emits infra-red heat, and in theory, should not really work in this situation, and granted, a little heat mat would not do the job, but after a year of using this style of setup for inverts during the cold stretches, I have had no problems, and actually my collection is thriving. 
(Just to say, in rare warmer Irish weather I do knock the heat pad off BTW)


Now hopefully that lot did not come off as one big rant, far from my intention, but i just said i would put it out there and see what comes back, opinions wise.

I also want to state, I am an adult and am fully open to any constructive criticism of this particular setup, in fact I would welcome it, but if you decide that this setup is not a good idea for keeping Ts and feel like replying here, please make sure you read the entire post, and didn't just read Tarantulas + heatmats in the same sentence and decide to rant  

Thanks a lot, AB is an excellent site BTW, glad i started posting here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## happysmile88 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't really visualize it, I need pictures of that vivarium. 

Heat mats aren't really bad news, it's just that some misinformed people just stick them directly under the tanks and they end up with a cooked pet. It's great that you're optimizing that huge 4ft. heat mat. :3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 15, 2012)

heatmats and flexxwatt are actually good. I dont use them on any of my inverts, but i use them for my geckos and boa. But what alot of people dont know, is with a heatmat or flexxwatt, you must have a dimmer switch, or thermostat in place too. thermostats are the best. if you dont have the heaters plugged in to these, your animals will cook. But if you are using them in a place where the animal cant get close to the heat source, like have the heatmat on something, then set the enclosure close to it. then it is ok.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 15, 2012)

Paul Becker's website has lots of info on setting up Flexwatt heated cabinets just like that:

http://petcenter.info/petcenterstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=524


----------



## matt82 (Jan 15, 2012)

happysmile88 said:


> I can't really visualize it, I need pictures of that vivarium.
> Heat mats aren't really bad news, it's just that some misinformed people just stick them directly under the tanks and they end up with a cooked pet. It's great that you're optimizing that huge 4ft. heat mat. :3


Lol I'd have dead critters, but not of the cooked, of the frozen variety if I didn't use it .  Thanks for the comment!  




catfishrod69 said:


> heatmats and flexxwatt are actually good. I dont use them on any of my inverts, but i use them for my geckos and boa. But what alot of people dont know, is with a heatmat or flexxwatt, you must have a dimmer switch, or thermostat in place too. thermostats are the best. if you dont have the heaters plugged in to these, your animals will cook. But if you are using them in a place where the animal cant get close to the heat source, like have the heatmat on something, then set the enclosure close to it. then it is ok.


Thanks for the feedback, that is kind of why I posted this, to show a different avenue for providing heat for Ts for folks that live in a colder climate, and hopefully dispel some urban myths surrounding the option of the heat mat!In saying that, I always liked the sound of keeping Ts without extra heat sources, must be great to keep Ts without the added hassle. cheers




Introvertebrate said:


> Paul Becker's website has lots of info on setting up Flexwatt heated cabinets just like that:
> 
> http://petcenter.info/petcenterstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=524


Thanks for the link, I'm gonna look at that now, cheers!  

Just out of interest folks, as I do not know off hand myself: is supplemental heat as uncommon in the States as I thought, or is it more widespread?  I suppose every region varies in such a large country.  I know during my trip to Oregon in 2010, the climate was not too far removed from Ireland, although, it was Summer.

Thanks


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 16, 2012)

I successfully used flexwatt to heat slings.  I ran the flexwatt around three sides of the inside of a box and put the slings in the center.  The flexwatt was on a thermostat and was wired up with the flexwatt I was using to heat my snake rack.  It can definitely be used, but requires care and regular attention to detail.  Unlike the snakes, the slings couldn't just move to an unheated section of their tub, so I monitored their temps daily (including max temp in every 24 hour period) and made adjustments as needed.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 16, 2012)

matt82 said:


> ........that is kind of why I posted this, to show a different avenue for providing heat for Ts for folks that live in a colder climate, and hopefully dispel some urban myths surrounding the option of the heat mat!


You get a different perspective on other message boards.  For instance, the roach and mantis folks think that heat mats are just fine.  They even use them underneath enclosures.  In the words of Eric Clapton, "It's in the way that you use it."


----------



## Nismo400rgtr (Jan 16, 2012)

I use flexwatt on a T stat underneath the enclosures of all my T's and gecko's. So far so good! Temps for individual needs can be controlled with placement on the mat, because the centers are warmer than the outer edges, and with substrate depth. I monitored temps in all my enclosures for at least 24 hrs. To make sure things are right before actually adding the livestock.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 16, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Just out of interest folks, as I do not know off hand myself: is supplemental heat as uncommon in the States as I thought, or is it more widespread?  I suppose every region varies in such a large country.  I know during my trip to Oregon in 2010, the climate was not too far removed from Ireland, although, it was Summer.


Some folks in the southern states forget that the rest of us don't live in year round t-shirt weather or they live utility payment free, hence the "no supplement needed" crowd.  I have a heated, metal-framed, vertical cabinet very similar to your description in a room that can get down to 55F at night as well as a converted bedroom that stays consistently heated in the low 70sF.  I think our average outdoor temps/weather are similar.  A majority of inverts can be kept at comfortable, human dwelling temps but keeping those temps up w/o supplements can be expensive unless you have an efficient heat source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bfree (May 12, 2020)

matt82 said:


> How often do we see it said that heat mats are bad news in the T keeping hobby?  A lot.  Are there a lot of good reasons for this?  Yes, probably too many.
> Next question is, do you as a keeper think there is a way to use heat mats effectively to provide heat for your Ts in circumstances where supplementary heat is required?  I do.
> 
> I know oil filled heaters are great (used them before to provide ambient temps in a room full of boas, and initially to heat my T enclosures!)  But after sizeable electricity bills, I needed a cheaper method that was still effective.  I found one that was over 95% cheaper...
> ...


Hello ! I hope you see this reply , I am getting my first tarantula sling this week , I have done alot of research and I have bought  two thermometers to measure the temperature , one I placed in the room and the other in a plastic box in the same room , the one in the box is always that little higher , when my sling arrives , I will place it in the plastic box ( at day it is usually between 18 and 20/ and a little above degrees Celsius , it is going to get colder in the evenings and of course in the winter , can you please advise me on which heat mat with a thermostat to purchase ? I also had that idea of using aeroboard / styrofoam as extra shield from the cold , any chance of seeing your set up please , much appreciated , it's my first time getting a tarantula , I want to look after to the best of my ability , so any help with this would be appreciated

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## CJJon (May 12, 2020)

You are asking a question from someone who hasn't been seen on the forum since 2015 in an 8 year old thread. 

Heat the room, far easier and not all that expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bfree (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for your reply , I was hoping he might be still around ! Ah well , I am planning on keeping the tarantula in my work place and the only heater that is there is an electronic one with no timer or thermostat , so that isn't an option , could you recommend a heat mat and thermostat included please ? Thanks for taking the time


----------



## cold blood (May 12, 2020)

Bfree said:


> was hoping he might be still around !


If you check the ops profile, you can plainly see he hasnt "logged in" in 5 years...dont hold your breath.


there is a reason profile info like this is made public and easy to access.


----------



## Bfree (May 12, 2020)

cold blood said:


> If you check the ops profile, you can plainly see he hasnt "logged in" in 5 years...dont hold your breath.


Thanks very much for your help  I hadn't thought to check that , I'm new to this site , I will check in future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## octanejunkie (May 12, 2020)

This is not a heat mat success thread, this is a how to build a micro climate thread using heat mats

Also, necro threads don't get much play. Kudos to @Bfree for waking the dead lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bfree (May 12, 2020)

octanejunkie said:


> This is not a heat mat success thread, this is a how to build a micro climate thread using heat mats
> 
> Also, necro threads don't get much play. Kudos to @Bfree for waking the dead lol


Thanks for the info



octanejunkie said:


> This is not a heat mat success thread, this is a how to build a micro climate thread using heat mats
> 
> Also, necro threads don't get much play. Kudos to @Bfree for waking the dead lol


How d


Bfree said:


> Thanks for the info


How do I find the heat success thread anyway ?


----------



## basin79 (May 12, 2020)

Get yourself a heatmat that's around 12 inch by 12 inch or somewhere near. A mat stat. They're called that. A large plastic tub, 24lt Really Useful Box (RUB) will do. 

*********Now from now on these directions are for the RUB lead down. So the lid is the front*******

You want to make ventilation holes around the side. Small. A soldering iron is what I use. You don't need to go mad. 2 rows right around. Some blocks of 9, 12....... in the front (lid). 2-3mm holes are great. 

Now at the back where the mat is going you want some insulation so the heat off the mat directs back in. I use foil backed insulation board. 



I make an indention in the board and put the thermostat probe behind the heat mat. Stick the mat down with tape around the clear parts around the outside. You want the board to be full length of the back but about only half the mat. 

Use a thermometer to get the temp and adjust the mat stat accordingly. 

I appreciate this sounds like a lot of work bit it isn't. You're taping a mat to a board  pretty much.


----------



## Bfree (May 12, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Get yourself a heatmat that's around 12 inch by 12 inch or somewhere near. A mat stat. They're called that. A large plastic tub, 24lt Really Useful Box (RUB) will do.
> 
> *********Now from now on these directions are for the RUB lead down. So the lid is the front*******
> 
> ...


Thanks for the knowledge , I had to look up the words ( mat stat !) So yeah I am going to get a small heat mat and thermostat , is that the mat stat , I had to read the rest of it s few times but yeah I understand now !! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 12, 2020)

Bfree said:


> Thanks for the knowledge , I had to look up the words ( mat stat !) So yeah I am going to get a small heat mat and thermostat , is that the mat stat , I had to read the rest of it s few times but yeah I understand now !! Much appreciated


No problem. Any questions quote me on this thread or PM me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bfree (May 13, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Get yourself a heatmat that's around 12 inch by 12 inch or somewhere near. A mat stat. They're called that. A large plastic tub, 24lt Really Useful Box (RUB) will do.
> 
> *********Now from now on these directions are for the RUB lead down. So the lid is the front*******
> 
> ...


----------



## basin79 (May 13, 2020)

Here's what I do. 




I attach the mat with sticky tape around the clear edges and push an enclosure upto it. That way you can take the enclosure away from the mat for feeding/maintenance/rehouse and then push it back upto it. I have 1 mat heating multiple enclosures. So only a part of the enclosure has the heat mat. Usually absolute a 3rd but it depends. All of the back has the insulation board though. 

I use foil backed insulation board that's available from builders merchants. It's expensive but I just find it easier. Polystyrene or other insulation will work. Basically you want to make the enclosure the easiest place for the heat to disperse through. 

I sit my probes under the mat if possible. With isolation board and polystyrene you can create a recess for the mat cable and the probe. Doing it this way makes sure the probe is always in 1 place and can't become unstuck or moved. 

You might find you need to adjust your thermostat a little higher to get the temp you want with using this method but that's easy enough to do if you have to do that. 

And that's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bfree (May 13, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Here's what I do.
> 
> View attachment 344384
> 
> ...


----------



## Bfree (May 13, 2020)

Will this thermostat stat do ? The other one was a bulb , thank God I didn't order it !! I really appreciate your help , and forgive me but you tape the heat mat to the enclosure ( I will be using a plastic container and the other container with the sling will be in that one ),  the insulation goes on top of that then , these are being placed on the back wall of the container ? I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right , your a star  much appreciated , there is alot of videos on YouTube about tarantula's but none dealing with climates ( that I have found) around our home countries neighbourhood  again thanks , please let me know if that thermostat is the right one , thanks


----------



## CJJon (May 13, 2020)

This all just seems like a bunch of work around to avoid the best solution, which is a space heater.


----------



## basin79 (May 13, 2020)

Bfree said:


> Will this thermostat stat do ? The other one was a bulb , thank God I didn't order it !! I really appreciate your help , and forgive me but you tape the heat mat to the enclosure ( I will be using a plastic container and the other container with the sling will be in that one ),  the insulation goes on top of that then , these are being placed on the back wall of the container ? I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right , your a star  much appreciated , there is alot of videos on YouTube about tarantula's but none dealing with climates ( that I have found) around our home countries neighbourhood  again thanks , please let me know if that thermostat is the right one , thanks


Yes. You want the 100w on/off stat. Not sure why they're calling it a dimmer stat. 

No. You tape the mat to the insulation board. That way you can freely move the enclosure. So you set up your mat like the picture. Put your sling tub in the middle of the larger enclosure. And push the large enclosure up against the mat.


----------



## basin79 (May 13, 2020)

CJJon said:


> This all just seems like a bunch of work around to avoid the best solution, which is a space heater.


Not everyone can have a space heater. He's mats are just like a little space heater.


----------



## Bfree (May 13, 2020)

CJJon said:


> This all just seems like a bunch of work around to avoid the best solution, which is a space heater.


It is the best option for me and it works for alot if people ! Thanks for your input anyway


----------



## CJJon (May 13, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Not everyone can have a space heater. He's mats are just like a little space heater.


Actually, they are not like little space heaters at all. They are designed quite differently and are made for a very different purpose. Good or bad, you are using them in a non-standard way.


----------



## basin79 (May 13, 2020)

CJJon said:


> Actually, they are not like little space heaters at all. They are designed quite differently and are made for a very different purpose. Good or bad, you are using them in a non-standard way.


I'm using them in the proper way. So many snakes have been burnt or killed by heat mats being placed on the ground. Even with a stat thermal blocking is a very real and dangerous thing. Either by being buried under a lot of sub or a heavy bodied constrictor. 

Heat mats emit a very gentle heat that raises ambient air temperatures a little. So in that respect they're just like a mini space heater.


----------



## Dorifto (May 13, 2020)

CJJon said:


> This all just seems like a bunch of work around to avoid the best solution, which is a space heater.


Hi CJJon in some places like here, the electricity it's very expensive, and to heat an entiere room could be stupidly expensive to heat the enclosure alone. 

In example, the average net income in some places, not my case now, could be easily like 1200€ at max, and heating a entire room with a heater, could easily reach more that 200-250€ month, depending on the room size and climate, in my old house that was a nightmare, I couldn't afford more than 200€ to heat that room alone, and only for the T, now imagine a entire house hahhahaahahhaa.

If you do the things right, using a heat mat it's not going to be dangerous for the T, but you have to do it right.


----------

